# Greetings All



## David Pence (Oct 19, 2007)

Some here may remember me. I sort of setup TTF some seven plus years ago. I know I haven't been here as often as I would like.

One thing I've left neglected is addressing the need to make sure the diligent members that moderate TTF still want to moderate TTF, and perhaps seek out new members who feel that would like to help keep TTF running.

So, I guess the first step is to get a role call of our current moderators and find out who wants to stay aboard as moderators, or feel it's time to step down.

Once we know how this first step turns out, then we'll know if new moderators are needed or necessary.

After all this is done, we can start to discuss what changes, if necessary, we should make to TTF.


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 19, 2007)

I am here and have no problem with continuing to do what I've been doing. Maybe more? Also, I am all about discussing what changes should be made.


----------



## David Pence (Oct 19, 2007)

Well, that's one still aboard. Cool.

Unfortunately, Talierin has officially stepped down. I know she hasn't been active on TTF for quite some time. She's doing great at school, earning Best Sophomore Projects accolades and such, so that's good (great, really). Still, Talierin is one of our founding members, so it's sad she's not here anymore.


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 19, 2007)

I remember you Dapence, though mainly from my cousin, Adrastia. Has TTF really been around this long? Long time anyway.

If you _really_ (and I mean *REALLY*) need a new mod then I'm open to it, not having too much going on in my life and stuff like that. I live a boring life.


----------



## Gothmog (Oct 19, 2007)

Greetings Dave, nice to hear from you again. 

I am once again able to be online more and am still happy to continue on The Mod Squad


----------



## David Pence (Oct 19, 2007)

That's great ... so far so good.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 19, 2007)

Still around, if less than I'd like to be. I like Modding but with the baby coming fairly soon, I might be going on a leave of absence starting in January.


----------



## David Pence (Oct 19, 2007)

Baby? *gasp* WOW! Congratulations!!! I guess that's what I get for missing staff meetings.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 19, 2007)

Yep, due date January 13th, Dr. H says she's a definite girl, name chosen as Coryn. For the next few months, I'm trying to find a way to store sleep.


----------



## David Pence (Oct 20, 2007)

Cool ... A Greek name. Didn't like Arwen, Galadriel, or Elanor?


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 22, 2007)

Not particularly. I've always wanted to name my daughter that, for some reason. I'm not exactly sure why.


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 22, 2007)

I check in daily, and could help if it turns out you need it, though I'm pretty busy with school most of the time...taking 3 writing intensive courses simultaneously is brutal and eats up a lot of one's free time.


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 23, 2007)

Ahh school does that to everyone doesn't it Maeglin. Ties us up I mean.


----------



## Halasían (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey DP, I'm at a point in life where things have settled down well, so if you need someone who can check in daily, I can do it.

Its interesting seeing how the young folk grow into adulthood and life here.


----------



## Majimaune (Nov 12, 2007)

Halasían said:


> Its interesting seeing how the young folk grow into adulthood and life here.


What you going on about? I'm still young.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey dapence, I'm here almost daily and all, and would be honored to be called a Mod for this site if needed.

Oh and to honor your awesome avatar:

*kicks an Orc in the chest over a cliff* *Madness???? THIS IS TTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Majimaune (Nov 15, 2007)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> *kicks an Orc in the chest over a cliff* *Madness???? THIS IS TTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Thats right EA. Very right.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 15, 2007)

of course it is, I am Erestor Arcamen, lord of Mirkwood


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow, I never thought I'd live to see the day Elgee steps down. Gosh. 

I knew you'd end up a mod they day I met you, girly. And now we're all growing up *sobs* and you got married, and you're having a baby girl who will defiantly get a cat or two or ten in her lifetime...

Yeah, right now I'm here about every other day...if not daily...and that's because I have no internet at home...so I come to the library. However, when I go to school this spring, I will have a laptop and will probobly never sign off of TTF again...lol 

Yeah, so add me to the volunteer list. It would indeed be an honor. I think I'm having a love affair with this place.


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 18, 2007)

Firawyn said:


> I will have a laptop and will probobly never sign off of TTF again...lol


Is that a bad thing?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Dec 19, 2007)

I'd say it's a good thing, unfortuneately, she never signs on to AIM lol, hopefully with a laptop she'll be on more often...


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 19, 2007)

Haha, not a bad thing I think. I remember when I first discovered this place I was _always_ on here. When I would do something bad I would get 'grounded from TTF'. I could play with my friends. I could read my favorite books. I could play with whatever I wanted...just no TTF! 


Yea Erestor, I'll be on AIM more often when I get a laptop. I may be on later tonight actually, because I'll be with Becky again! She has AIM.


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 21, 2007)

This thread is just a thin excuse to show off your cool new helmet, isn't it?

I've moderated before, and it seems you have plenty of volunteers for the noo. I suggest you make a further call for moderators when the marketing starts for The Hobbit film when it eventually happens, and this forum is once again flooded with newbies, some of whom will need a little help with their forum etiquette. I would answer that call (breathes deeply through nostrils, gazes into middle distance and salutes, nobly).


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 22, 2007)

Eldhwen, you're so cute. 


I think that even now activity is back, simply because the people who came here for the movie hype are finally realizing that there really _is_ much more to Tolkien.


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 22, 2007)

Firawyn said:


> Eldhwen, you're so cute.
> 
> 
> I think that even now activity is back, simply because the people who came here for the movie hype are finally realizing that there really _is_ much more to Tolkien.


The last couple of weeks there have actually been new posts almost every day. Its been good.


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 22, 2007)

I know!!! I'm back to getting 6-10 'Post Reply' Notices a day...I'm happy!


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 22, 2007)

Yeah its been really good.

And with The Hobbit being started next year, I'm sure we will get some people back and some new people to brain wash.


----------

